# Coping with this Christmas



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

To all my single friends who maybe finding things a wee bit difficult this Christmas - I know I am .. there's a lovely support thread here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277332.0

Just a thought .....

Mini xxx


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Mini. Hugs to you     
   That's for you for 2012!    
T xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Big    to all those finding it difficult this Christmas     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Mini and others, my thoughts are with you and I am very much hoping that 2012 is the year in which your dreams come true
  
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mini sending you and others lots of hugs xx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you all love this Christmas x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Seem to have woken with massive hangover and half a bottle of Disaronno down .... Merry Christmas to all - here's to 2012 & all it will bring.

M xxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

God Bless all this Christmas!  May 2012 be the year all our dreams come true!!

Dawn


----------

